# Another set of Bacon - I'm Hooked (with QView)



## downstatesmoker (Jan 7, 2010)

Alright,

So my first attempt at bacon went pretty well.  As usual I can't leave well enough alone, and decided to change things up a bit.

I've got 2 belly halves curing right now.  One is about 4 lbs, one is 3.5 lbs.


Skin removed but not split

4lb slab:

1/4 cup tenderquick
1/4 cup dark brown sugar
1/2 Tbsp onion powder
1/2 Tbsp garlic powder
1/4 Cup maple syrup


Rubbed with maple syrup

3.5 Pound Slab
Just shy 1/4 cup tenderquick
1/4 C Cracked Black Pepper 
1/2 Tbsp Onion Powder
1/2 Tbsp Garlic Powder
1/2 Tbsp Mustard Powder
3 Bay Leaves Crumbled


Rubbed and ready to go in the fridge.

Sitting in the fridge since last night.  Flipped this morning and will flip 1x per day for the next 10 days or so.

This time I decided to remove the skin completely.  I felt the last time the skin blocked some of the penetration of the cure and flavoring.  Will see how it turns out.

Will post pics of completed bacon in about 10 days.

Hope you enjoy!


----------



## downstatesmoker (Jan 15, 2010)

Tomorrow is bacon smokin day.  Will post Qview tomorrow!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 16, 2010)

Downstate,
You beat me to it !
I just ordered a belly yesterday----Will get it next week----Then probably about 10 days curing.
Should be smoking bacon around the end of the month.
I only have a couple packs of the belly bacon left.

Can't wait to see yours----Hurry it up will ya !


----------



## got14u (Jan 16, 2010)

That my friend is a great start for some bacon !


----------



## jak757 (Jan 16, 2010)

Looking good!  You guys are giving me the itch to make some bacon myself.  I saw some bellies in a market not far from me.  I may need to give this a shot!

Looking forward to seeing your next installment.


----------



## mulepackin (Jan 16, 2010)

Looks great. I just got mine into the smokey sauna this morning. I'm looking forward to some sourdough cakes, bacon and eggs in the morning.


----------



## fire it up (Jan 16, 2010)

All of this bacony goodness around here is driving me nuts, I have got to get my hands on some bellies!


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 16, 2010)

Now this will be interesting for sure. I have heard of taking the skin off before you smoke it but never have I heard of before the cure. Now I will have to pay close attention to this one for belly bacon is on my short list.


----------



## downstatesmoker (Jan 16, 2010)

Got a late start due to a business obligation this morning (out showing houses for my 2nd job - Real Estate).  Right now playing around with getting some smoke to push through the SNP.  Got a 1/2 dozen coals on the grate with a small tin of apple dust.  Once I get that rolling a bit will get the bacon on.  Want to keep it nice and low.


----------



## mulepackin (Jan 16, 2010)

Yes you do! So far the hardest parts have been a)finding bellies, and b)waiting for the cure period. The rest is a heck of a lot easier than suasage.


----------



## downstatesmoker (Jan 16, 2010)

Got some cheese I'm doing as well.  

I've got the smoker sitting around 70 degrees with a fair bit of smoke from apple and hickory.



Will send finished pictures later.


----------



## downstatesmoker (Jan 16, 2010)

My butcher should start a mail order business on pork bellies.  He has them in for me in 2 days, butchered whatever way I ask for them.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 21, 2010)

Downstate,
We seem to have missed the "Grand Finale" on this one??
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





BC


----------



## downstatesmoker (Jan 21, 2010)

Hi BC,

Yeah.  I keep forgetting to grab the camera from home.  Haven't been getting home from work till late and have had a ton to do when I do get home.

I do have pictures of the final product (Which came out great).

I promise I will promise soon.

Have a pork butt I am going to be doing this weekend I will start to post on Friday or Saturday as well.

Thanx for keeping an eye on this!

-Chris


----------



## tlzimmerman (Jan 21, 2010)

Man I have to try some bacon too, sounds awesome.

I am going to keep saving up for a slicer first probably though.


----------



## downstatesmoker (Jan 21, 2010)

If you have a butcher you buy your belly's from you can always ask them if they can/will slice the bacon for you.  Mine always does and I always just leave the guys some behind as a thank you.


----------



## downstatesmoker (Jan 21, 2010)

Now for the moment you all (or at least BC) have been waiting for:


Sliced up and in the pan.  Even looks like bacon


After being fried up and picked apart a bit by my wife and I.

My wife liked the savory a bit more.   I liked the sweet a bit more.

The savory allowed for a bit of the pepper to come through as well as the rest of the ingredients, though all the ingredients seemed to work well together.

The sweet was a nice medley of of the flavors, again nothing overpowered the other and you just got a hint that it was a bit sweeter then the savory.

This bacon still was not overly salty, even though I had removed the skin and a lot of the fat before setting to cure.  I feel like I may want to try the brining the belly's next time to try to see if the cure "soaks" into the inner meat a bit more.  Some of the slices don't have as much of a red hue to them.

Then again, if it aint broke.....

In case anyone was wondering, here is what the cheese looks like all wrapped up.




It's sleepy.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks DS,
Looks great!
Good luck if you change to brining----I'm always afraid to switch from a winner, so I'll let you do it and give us a report.
I think I have to call my butcher. Last Thursday he said he'd have a belly for me "next week". Today is the last day of that "next week". The last time he got me a belly, he didn't call, so I called him, and he said he had it, and I could come & get it. Maybe it's the newfangled phone instrument he has trouble with ???
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Enjoy the great bacon,
BC


----------



## blue (Jan 22, 2010)

I have always taken the skin off before the cure.  It works great.


----------



## blue (Jan 22, 2010)

And the bacon looks great DS.


----------



## downstatesmoker (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanx guys!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 22, 2010)

Shoot, I just looked, and I hadn't given you any points for this.

Now I did !
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------



## tlzimmerman (Jan 27, 2010)

Mmmmm bacon!

Looks great, gotta keep the bellies next time we butcher hogs!

Oh and why let the butcher slice my bacon when thats a perfectly good excuse to buy another toy!


----------



## downstatesmoker (Jan 27, 2010)

No cash to buy a meat slicer


----------

